

Glympse Brings Real-Time Location Sharing To Facebook - alastair
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/15/glympse-brings-real-time-location-sharing-to-facebook/

======
alastair
I've been using it today and it's really polished. Three or four taps and
you're broadcasting your location to your friend, or co-worker... no signs ups
required for either party. It seems pretty safe to because you set a timer on
the broadcast, specify who can receive it and even expire links early if you
want to.

I can see this being really handy when you're meeting someone, they can see in
real time how far away you are.

I've been using it on my iphone, and the only annoying part is that it stops
broadcasting your location when you close the app (obviosuly) - but that
should be fixed in OS 4.0 when they allowed background location services.

